# Super Bowl



## NYWoodturner (Feb 5, 2017)

Hard to believe no-one has posted any predictions or taunts! That being said Gail is more than willing to start.
Obviously she is taking the Pats.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 5, 2017)

I don't have any predictions.. but I'll be for anybody that can beats those cheating Pats ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 5, 2017)



Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 5, 2017)

I'm a Raiders fan...so....go Falcons!!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 5, 2017)

However I know the pats are gunna stomp em....


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 5, 2017)

Football isn't over yet???????

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## steve bellinger (Feb 5, 2017)

As my team is the only team to beat them twice. I think it's time for some other team to join us up on that stage. Go Atlanta ( not that I like you lol)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 5, 2017)

I'm rooting for the Pats. My weekend wardrobe is strikingly similar to Belichick's...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Feb 5, 2017)

And here I was thinking that we were going to find that Scott blew the dust off his lathe and had turned a super sized bowl and filled it with chips, and a smaller bowl filled with salsa, for his Super Bowl party.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 5, 2017)

I'm not rooting for Atlanta to win, I'm rooting for the Patriots to lose!!!!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 5, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 5, 2017)

Stoopid Knicks

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 5, 2017)

GO PATS!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 5, 2017)

We could care, if Brady is off the field on a stretcher, we would still be happy for either team. We're in it for the commercials....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 5, 2017)

There's no games today.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 5, 2017)

The only NFL team with more haters than the Cowboys are the Patriots ....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 5, 2017)

I couldn't figure out how to pick a winner without Kevin around. At this point, though, it's pretty safe to say he would have taken the Patriots.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 5, 2017)

I just won $ 125 on halftime score ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Jim Beam (Feb 5, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> However I know the pats are gunna stomp em....



21-0 at half time. Pats have a long way to go.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 5, 2017)

21 to 3 at halftime ...


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 5, 2017)



Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 5, 2017)

Hmmm...they finally got one in.....


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 5, 2017)

Ha! Crap xtra point!


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 5, 2017)

Is it just me? Or do these commercials stink this year?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 5, 2017)

WOOOOOO! LUCILLE!!!


----------



## Brink (Feb 5, 2017)

Big Bang Theory is on

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 5, 2017)

I may be looking for temporary housing. I can earn my keep at the lathe or grinder or kitchen ... a warmer climate might be making lemonade out of lemons

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 5, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 5, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 5, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> I may be looking for temporary housing. I can earn my keep at the lathe or grinder or kitchen ... a warmer climate might be making lemonade out of lemons



Of course, if they mount an epic comeback, it may be your lucky night!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 5, 2017)

Not quite over, yet! Maybe Kevin took the Falcons after all.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 5, 2017)

Look out ... Falcons falling down on defense


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 5, 2017)

So much yelling here the dogs are all in full retreat lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 5, 2017)

I know the Pats are cheating now .. just don't know how

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Feb 5, 2017)

I think the texichaun is up there somewhere flipping switches and pulling levers - keeping this old man up and laughing!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Sincere 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 5, 2017)

Ohmyyyyygooooood

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 5, 2017)

Booooo


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 5, 2017)

WOW. JUST WOW


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 5, 2017)

Well I still won $ 125 big bucks

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 5, 2017)

Wow.


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 5, 2017)

It's like Belicheck chewed on some butt during halftime and the Falcons got way over confident .. to many mistakes and bad penalties will cost you the game every time...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 5, 2017)

It was a good game....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 5, 2017)

Last one ...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SENC (Feb 5, 2017)

I meant "Wow. It's late."


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 5, 2017)

Boos are loud for Goodell....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 5, 2017)

One of the better pro football games I remember seeing...

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tony (Feb 5, 2017)

SON OF A B......!!!!!!!


Guys, I really hate Tom Brady.

I think Henry nailed it. My short Irish friend let us get all excited about the Pats losing, then pulled the rug out from under us. He's laughing his butt off now....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Feb 5, 2017)

That was a heck of a game.....I'm not a fan of either team but what a come back...


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 5, 2017)

I'm not a fan of Tom Brady or Bill Belichick but you've got to acknowledge the talent.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 5, 2017)

Tom Smart said:


> I'm not a fan of Tom Brady or Bill Belichick but you've got to acknowledge the talent.



I just can't stand the arrogance. Tony


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 5, 2017)

Tony said:


> I just can't stand the arrogance. Tony



Nor I, but sometimes you just have to tip your hat.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 6, 2017)

Tom Brady lost his game winning jersey in locker Room ... says somebody stole it ...


----------



## Tony (Feb 6, 2017)

I heard that. Karma can be a b....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 6, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 6, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Feb 6, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 121703



I can't wait to see the pic of @Don Ratcliff wearing his when they get there!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 6, 2017)

Tony said:


> I can't wait to see the pic of @Don Ratcliff wearing his when they get there!!!!


I don't watch sports, sorry...


----------



## Tony (Feb 6, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I don't watch sports, sorry...



No? I assume you wear the Super Bowl reject shirts like the other Nigerian children though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 6, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 7, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 8, 2017)

Ok I have no idea who thinks this stuff up .. but it's too funny

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Feb 8, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

